# Chevy ought to get these.



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

That looks pretty nice. Where did you find that? Is it a sticker, or a badge?


----------



## jbrown8238 (Sep 16, 2014)

Nice thin badge, seems real good quality... good old ebay 2 Turbodiesel Turbo Diesel Engine Fender Hood Emblems Badge Black Silver Pair | eBay


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Looks good. My Duramax says diesel on it and under the hood. Nowhere on the Cruze.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Looks good but I would remove the green badge if I put that on


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

lmbo^ forreal! All those badges!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

That does look good!


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

MilTownSHO said:


> Looks good but I would remove the green badge if I put that on


Agreed. Besides, those green badges belong to Ecos! :grin:


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Looks nice


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 30, 2014)

Very cool. Thanks for posting.


----------

